# Jameis Winston gaining weight...



## Browning Slayer (Feb 15, 2015)

I guess he is eating tons of crab legs....







http://www.complex.com/sports/2015/02/jamies-winston-fat-picture


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 15, 2015)

organic rib protection


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 15, 2015)

even at the training facility they need to keep a leash on him.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 15, 2015)

Dang.....and them legs.......Looks like he's ridin a chickin.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 15, 2015)

All he needs is the old man haircut to look the part.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 15, 2015)

Is that Jimmy Walker?


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 16, 2015)

The next Jamarcus Russell?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 16, 2015)

I would about as soon take a gasoline enema as to draft this guy. You already know he is stupid, and when stupid gets paid...

stupid + $ = REAL STUPID


----------



## alphachief (Feb 16, 2015)

It's the belt that makes it look that way.  There are other pics from the workout where he looks fit.  You guys probably all are big TMZ fans!  Him and the Bucs will be taking it to the Falcons soon enough!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 16, 2015)

Maybe so, but I still think one might as well go out in the yard and fertilize weeds, and hope they will turn into grass.
The Browns paid stupid last year...


----------



## alphachief (Feb 16, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> Maybe so, but I still think one might as well go out in the yard and fertilize weeds, and hope they will turn into grass.
> The Browns paid stupid last year...



Johnny he aint.  Jameis has actual QB talent...and the size to back it up.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 16, 2015)

alphachief said:


> Johnny he aint.  Jameis has actual QB talent...and the size to back it up.



Bottom line is it's up to Jameis. Time will tell.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 16, 2015)

alphachief said:


> Johnny he aint.



True, Johnny hasn't been accused of rape.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 16, 2015)

alphachief said:


> It's the belt that makes it look that way.  There are other pics from the workout where he looks fit.  You guys probably all are big TMZ fans!  Him and the Bucs will be taking it to the Falcons soon enough!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 16, 2015)

alphachief said:


> Johnny he aint.  Jameis has actual QB talent...and the size to back it up.



I don't care for either one.  It seems to me that Manziel numbers are a lot better his last year of college ball.  Or am I missing something?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 17, 2015)

rex upshaw said:


> True, Johnny hasn't been accused of rape.



Johnny also has never been accused of being a champion.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 17, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Johnny also has never been accused of being a champion.



Johnny also didn't have to steal crablegs..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 17, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Johnny also didn't have to steal crablegs..



Yep, it pays a whole lot more to play in da SEC.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 17, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yep, it pays a whole lot more to play in da SEC.





It appears ol Jameis got his 1st paycheck and went to the buffet..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 17, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> It appears ol Jameis got his 1st paycheck and went to the buffet..





And all this time I thought seafood was good for ya.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 17, 2015)

alphachief said:


> Him and the Bucs will be taking it to the Falcons soon enough!



Who cares?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2015)

alphachief said:


> It's the belt that makes it look that way.  There are other pics from the workout where he looks fit.  You guys probably all are big TMZ fans!  Him and the Bucs will be taking it to the Falcons soon enough!



Kinda like saying Tulane will beat Vanderbilt.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Feb 17, 2015)

Fiest off Winston doesn't play for FSU anymore which is OK with me.
Second all yall should become pro scouts because you obviously see something they don't. Mariotta is ten times the person Winston is, but isn't half the pro QB right now.
It is good though to see you SEC fans are still so concerned with what is going on with FSU and ex FSU players.
Personally I couldn't give a flip less what is going on with current or former players on your team. 
Hey I get it. The less talented guys on the team are always enamoured with and jealous of the more talented players all at the same time!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 17, 2015)

alphachief said:


> It's the belt that makes it look that way.  There are other pics from the workout where he looks fit.  You guys probably all are big TMZ fans!  Him and the Bucs will be taking it to the Falcons soon enough!



Ain't gonna happen.


The Falcons are about to take the NFL by storm!


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 18, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Johnny also has never been accused of being a champion.



I'd rather have that label.


----------



## alphachief (Feb 18, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ain't gonna happen.
> 
> 
> The Falcons are about to take the NFL by storm!



Falcon fans have been saying that since 1966.  Almost as bad as the UGA fans.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 18, 2015)

alphachief said:


> Falcon fans have been saying that since 1966.  Almost as bad as the UGA fans.





Fat boy made 2 pages so far..


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 18, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Fat boy made 2 pages so far..



you mean the lying, cheating, foul mouthed thieving fat boy right?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 18, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> you mean the lying, cheating, foul mouthed thieving fat boy right?



You forgot gun wielding womanizer...


----------



## chocolate dog (Feb 18, 2015)

Gotta laugh at the fixation of all things Jameis Winston around here by a few of you.  Its like some of you boys have a secret man crush on him or something.   

Kinda creepy actually.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 18, 2015)

rex upshaw said:


> The next Jamarcus Russell?



Or maybe Herschel Walker?


----------



## elfiii (Feb 18, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> Gotta laugh at the fixation of all things Jameis Winston around here by a few of you.  Its like some of you boys have a secret man crush on him or something.
> 
> Kinda creepy actually.



Personally I get a good laugh from all the FSU knee jerks every time his name is mentioned.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 18, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Or maybe Herschel Walker?



ouch


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 18, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Personally I get a good laugh from all the FSU knee jerks every time his name is mentioned.



This^^^^, and where have they all gone?; after JAMEIS stank up the rose bowl?


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 18, 2015)

Winston will probably be a successful pro qb, if his demons don't take him down along the way.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 18, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> Winston will probably be a successful pro qb, if his demons don't take him down along the way.



Only time will tell.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 18, 2015)

alphachief said:


> Falcon fans have been saying that since 1966.  Almost as bad as the UGA fans.



You just wait till next year.


----------



## dieselengine9 (Feb 19, 2015)

rex upshaw said:


> The next Jamarcus Russell?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 19, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> This^^^^, and where have they all gone?; after JAMEIS stank up the rose bowl?



Still here.  No need in engaging with sufferers of JDS.  I spent 8 online years dealing with sufferers of BDS.  I'm not doing it anymore.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 19, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> Gotta laugh at the fixation of all things Jameis Winston around here by a few of you.  Its like some of you boys have a secret man crush on him or something.
> 
> Kinda creepy actually.



Nah... Just boring around the Sports forum and cracking on that idiot is so easy..


----------



## alphachief (Feb 19, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Personally I get a good laugh from all the FSU knee jerks every time his name is mentioned.



Kind of like knee jerk UGA fans...or even worse knee jerk SEC fans?


----------



## alphachief (Feb 19, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> This^^^^, and where have they all gone?; after JAMEIS stank up the rose bowl?



You may want to check JW's Rose Bowl stats...


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 19, 2015)

Measured in at the combine at 6'3 3/4" and 231lbs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 19, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Measured in at the combine at 6'3 3/4" and 231lbs.



Mariota came in at 6'4 and 219.. I guess we can all see where that extra 12 lbs is on Jameis..


----------



## chocolate dog (Feb 19, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> This^^^^, and where have they all gone?; after JAMEIS stank up the rose bowl?



Im right here. I have not went anywhere.   Last time I checked, its not college football season and there is really nothing to talk about other than you and few others fixation on all things Jameis Winston.    

Seriously, its really creepy.

Some of us have a life outside of this Sports Forum and GON in general, believe that or not.  True story.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 19, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Mariota came in at 6'4 and 219.. I guess we can all see where that extra 12 lbs is on Jameis..



Jameis' 231 is actually below his playing weight.

FWIW, he's the same size as Andrew Luck.


----------



## 4bob4 (Feb 19, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> You just wait till next year.



The most appropriate comeback to being compared to a UGA fan ever...


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I guess he is eating tons of crab legs....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fat thug


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> fat thug



You forgot Dumb...


----------



## bsanders (Mar 7, 2015)

Mariota isn't half the qb as winston?????.......funny.  Winston to Mariota see saw, talent wise, is very unbalanced......and it's not to Ole crab traps favor.


----------



## maker4life (Mar 8, 2015)

bsanders said:


> Mariota isn't half the qb as winston?????.......funny.  Winston to Mariota see saw, talent wise, is very unbalanced......and it's not to Ole crab traps favor.





Its one thing to hate the guy, I get it, but this is just blind ignorance.


----------



## bsanders (Mar 8, 2015)

......proof is in the puddin......and winston seems to enjoy the puddin........talk about blind...


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 12, 2015)

bsanders said:


> ......proof is in the puddin......and winston seems to enjoy the puddin........talk about blind...



probably stole the pudding too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 13, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> probably stole the pudding too.


----------

